# Kitchen Countertop Suggestions



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

My husband and I are renovating our entire kitchen including all cupboards. We strongly disagree on what the countertops will be made of. I want granite which is pricey but I’ve found some excellent sources where it’s about $100 a square foot including installation. That’s Canadian dollars so about $75-$76 US which isn’t bad at all.

Our kitchen is 10 x 12 1/2 feet and we are putting down large porcelain tiles for the flooring and adding beautiful grey cupboards. I’d like the under the counter sink but it man is being difficult.

Not me though. lol

Any countertop suggestions?


----------



## Pecos (Dec 26, 2019)

My wife is in charge of "remodeling", and unless I see something that is obviously not going to work, I "go with the flow", that said, she researched thing thoroughly when she had our kitchen remodeled. I was a bit dubious about the rearrangement she made, but it has proven to be excellent.
She did pick granite, and it has held up very well. She does put some kind of wax on it every few months, but it is easy to do.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes, I've heard you do have to wax granite now and then. 

I drawing a complete blank on counter top material. I'm so tired of granite patterns. I do like marble. Here's some help-

https://www.popularmechanics.com/ho...-to/a3080/how-to-choose-the-right-countertop/


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

That’s a great link  Rose. 
Thank you. 
I know there are alternative choices like cutting board style made of wood or bamboo that look quite attractive but I’m not sure how well they are to maintain.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

Ok, we were in the food manufacturing biz and learned a lot about the FDA requirements for food prep...did you know that caterers or commercial kitchens are not permitted to prepare food on granite?  Its porous.  When caterers come to homes that have granite, they roll out a covering over the granite to place and prepare food on.  In restaurants, granite is ok for bars, where alcohol is sold, but not where food is prepared.

As a food manufacturer we were required to have a bacteria free -safe non porous surface, like stainless steel.  I had Corian installed in my home "work" kitchen.  Its non porous and no maintenance is needed.

Also, there is still that pesky raging debate about the radon.  Wouldn't have it.  There are other non porous choices if you want that hard stone look...lol.

https://www.webmd.com/lung-cancer/news/20080730/granite-countertops-a-recipe-for-danger#1


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Granite is beautiful but very expensive.  When I was having my house built in 2005 (cookie cutter house) and picking my options, I had countertops in kitchen and two bathrooms in a formica that LOOKED like granite.  I love it!  And my ceramic floor tiles are the color of dirt and seldom show dirt.  I'm usually sorry about decorating decisions I make, but those two decisions were win-win.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2019)

We chose quartz for our countertop and have been very happy with it.,


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Granite is beautiful but very expensive.  When I was having my house built in 2005 (cookie cutter house) and picking my options, I had countertops in kitchen and two bathrooms in a formica that LOOKED like granite.  I love it!  And my ceramic floor tiles are the color of dirt and seldom show dirt.  I'm usually sorry about decorating decisions I make, but those two decisions were win-win.


My friend in Florida had that stone looking formica installed after her villa was destroyed in a hurricane a few years ago.
She loves it and its so "warm", not cold like the stone is.  Its amazing what they are doing with formica and I do think its an excellent economical choice.  It never dawned on me to look at formica when having the kitchen redone.  Formica would have been commercial food grade/ FDA & EPA safe, too.

Assume you picked a "vein" type pattern?  That's what my friend has.  Used to say "I love that great goddess formica and her son Dow Corning...lol.  Engineered products are so wonderful for wear and tear and just plain "utility" purposes.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Assume you picked a "vein" type pattern?  That's what my friend has.  Used to say "I love that great goddess formica and her son Dow Corning...lol.  Engineered products are so wonderful for wear and tear and just plain "utility" purposes.



I don't know what you mean by the ''vein'' type, here's a pic of my kitchen counter.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2019)

Having read all this, I'm really fussy about cutting anything on the installed countertop regardless of what it is made from.  I have about five cutting boards which can be washed which I cut all my food on.  I would never consider cutting on anything that takes the edge off a knife. So what is there to wear out on a countertop? Nothing.  It's all for looks and nothing else.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Having read all this, I'm *really fussy about cutting anything on the installed countertop regardless of what it is made from. * I have about five cutting boards which can be washed which I cut all my food on.  I would never consider cutting on anything that takes the edge off a knife. So what is there to wear out on a countertop? Nothing.  It's all for looks and nothing else.



I agree, Camper.  I can't make myself use the countertop as a cutting or even a dough kneading board.  I use a board which works fine, I just hate it for kneading because it moves around.    I don't use wood boards because they're porous, I use some kind of white plastic I bought decades ago at "Bath and Beyond".  When kneading dough, I just stick a couple of potholders under the board and they make it more steady.

What kind is your favorite cutting board?


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 26, 2019)

We have Silestone quartz countertops installed and are very happy with them. No maintenance is required.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I don't know what you mean by the ''vein'' type, here's a pic of my kitchen counter.
> 
> View attachment 85845


Her's was more like this...a granite vein I think:


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2019)

I LOVE my granite countertops.  I looked at everything else but it was a no brainer for me - they're so gorgeous, can handle heat without burning or melting, and are cool to the touch (my preference for pizza dough and cookie making). Went with grey/white/brown with gold flecks.  Goes perfectly with our cabinets, flooring and back splash tile.  

Porous/non porous isn't concerning because other than stretching pizza dough I don't use the counters themselves as cutting boards or food prep surfaces.  Don't actually know anyone who does, now that I think about it.  

DH seals the counters every six months just as we are about to go on a trip. No biggie. The entire process takes about 30 minutes.

I also LOVE my huge farmhouse type single-basin sink.

Catlady - here's an easy trick: Put a damp kitchen towel under your cutting board and it won't move around when you're kneading dough. 

To answer your question, I have cutting boards of various types and sizes, different ones serve different purposes. Little flexible plastic ones for chopping veggies, a large bamboo board for hot foods like pizza (no meat so I don't care if it's porous), and a very large silicone one for rolling out cookie dough.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Her's was more like this...a granite vein I think:View attachment 85850


Ohhhh, that is just* gorgeous*! And love that island, too. (I know that's not your friend's). I ''thought'' I had a lot of counter, but no longer think so. I thought of getting an island, but don't want to spend the money. My kitchen is big, I could do it.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I agree, Camper.  I can't make myself use the countertop as a cutting or even a dough kneading board.  I use a board which works fine, I just hate it for kneading because it moves around.    I don't use wood boards because they're porous, I use some kind of white plastic I bought decades ago at "Bath and Beyond".  When kneading dough, I just stick a couple of potholders under the board and they make it more steady.
> 
> What kind is your favorite cutting board?


I'm not sure they are white plastic and I buy them at Dollarama.  I have five on the go all the time.
The nice thing about them is that you can really brighten them up again with bleach.
What I do is put down a paper towel and sprinkle it with bleach, then I put another one on top of that and let them sit  for awhile.
They come out really clean and bright and are sterile and all the knife cuts are gone.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Ohhhh, that is just* gorgeous*! And love that island, too. (I know that's not your friend's). I ''thought'' I had a lot of counter, but no longer think so. I thought of getting an island, but don't want to spend the money. My kitchen is big, I could do it.


Get an Ikea island and put it together yourself.  Really inexpensive.  I have one. It has one of those butcher board tops and two shelves.  Quite a space saver in a small kitchen like mine. And it looks good.


----------



## gennie (Dec 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Ok, we were in the food manufacturing biz and learned a lot about the FDA requirements for food prep...did you know that caterers or commercial kitchens are not permitted to prepare food on granite?  Its porous.  When caterers come to homes that have granite, they roll out a covering over the granite to place and prepare food on.  In restaurants, granite is ok for bars, where alcohol is sold, but not where food is prepared.
> 
> As a food manufacturer we were required to have a bacteria free -safe non porous surface, like stainless steel.  I had Corian installed in my home "work" kitchen.  Its non porous and no maintenance is needed.
> 
> ...


 I've known a few people who had granite and took it up.  Too hard to maintain and worried about contamination.  Friend left a stick of butter on  counter to soften for morning toast.  Stain never came out.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Catlady - here's an easy trick: Put a damp kitchen towel under your cutting board and it won't move around when you're kneading dough.
> 
> To answer your question, I have cutting boards of various types and sizes, different ones serve different purposes. Little flexible plastic ones for chopping veggies, a large bamboo board for hot foods like pizza (no meat so I don't care if it's porous), and a very large silicone one for rolling out cookie dough.


Thanks, I'll try that trick.

You have a LOT of counter space, I like that.  My mother always said =  You never have enough counter space, never enough closets, and you must have at least TWO bathrooms (in case one is being used and you simply HAVE to go, LOL).

Re the cutting board, I have a large 17x14 one similar to this, but without the grooves.  I bought a long time ago at Bed&Beyond.  Still looks like new and if it stains I wash with a mild water/bleach solution.

https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...te-cutting-board/100705?keyword=cutting-board


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

gennie said:


> I've known a few people who had granite and took it up.  Too hard to maintain and worried about contamination.  Friend left a stick of butter on  counter to soften for morning toast.  Stain never came out.


Yes, it depends on the type of Granite I think. Never cared for granite or any "cold" feeling countertop...lol.   Love the Corian...no bacteria worries and we have matching Corian cutting boards.  When they came to install it - with a wonderful built in sink, they attached a piece under the sink for matching if ever it was needed - and gave me a couple matching cutting boards!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Ohhhh, that is just* gorgeous*! And love that island, too. (I know that's not your friend's). I ''thought'' I had a lot of counter, but no longer think so. I thought of getting an island, but don't want to spend the money. My kitchen is big, I could do it.


I have a gigantic center island (51"w  x  7 ft. -84" l )...kitchen is really large, have 65 cabinets...lol.  Still cleaning out some of them from our biz days.  Had so much raw material from which we formulated the products - in jars and containers - in specific drawers.  I'll try to take a pic of it, after cleaning up a bit.    

Really do recommend a center island if you do any amount of prep work.  It saves so much "fussing around".  Provides lots of extra counter space, too. Just be sure to leave at least 40" clearance around it.  Also do not recommend putting a sink or stove in it.  its a cleaning nuisance - normally you want free island clearance. You know, 
extra steps do matter when you are working hard!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I have a gigantic center island (51"w  x  7 ft. -84" l )...kitchen is really large, have 65 cabinets...lol.  Still cleaning out some of them from our biz days.  Had so much raw material from which we formulated the products - in jars and containers - in specific drawers.  I'll try to take a pic of it, after cleaning up a bit.
> 
> Really do recommend a center island if you do any amount of prep work.  It saves so much "fussing around".  Provides lots of extra counter space, too. Just be sure to leave at least 40" clearance around it.  Also do not recommend putting a sink or stove in it.  its a cleaning nuisance - normally you want free island clearance. You know,
> extra steps do matter when you are working hard!


 65 Cabinets ?????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ooooh much as I'd love a lot more cabinets the thought of cleaning down over 60 cabinets....noooooo !!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yes, it depends on the type of Granite I think. Never cared for granite or any "cold" feeling countertop...lol.   Love the Corian...no bacteria worries and we have matching Corian cutting boards.  When they came to install it - with a wonderful built in sink, they attached a piece under the sink for matching if ever it was needed - and gave me a couple matching cutting boards!



Oh, I like those Corian counters, this below is the kind I would like the best, a little like your friend's I think =


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Really do recommend a center island if you do any amount of prep work.  It saves so much "fussing around".  Provides lots of extra counter space, too.* Just be sure to leave at least 40" clearance around it.*  Also do not recommend putting a sink or stove in it.  its a cleaning nuisance - normally you want free island clearance. You know,
> extra steps do matter when you are working hard!



I don't want to spend the money on a permanent island, am thinking more of Camper's suggestion.  Need to think about it.  Thanks for the 40'' advice.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

I found this comparison for Corian and Granite countertops.  @Keesha, are you overwhelmed yet?  

https://www.architypes.net/countertops/granite/vs-corian/


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 26, 2019)

Whatever you choose to go with make very sure of what you decided on and take a close up photo and a part number because some contractors show you one thing and install another.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> 65 Cabinets ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Most of these don't normally need to be cleaned a lot.  Think of large drawers that pull out (under the island) and other pull out cabinet drawers were used for storing jars, papers and "stuff" I needed for formulating. most of 
the cabinets house specific pans, bowels, or tools used on an "as needed" basis. 

Now I'm in the process of going through and throwing out what I know won't be used much in the future so probably will have quite a few "empty' ones.

Actually found it so handy to have a lot of shelf cabinets to store specific spices, flavorings and gums  that may be rarely used.
These don't have to be cleaned like a pantry does...now that does need regular cleaning!


----------



## Liberty (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I found this comparison for Corian and Granite countertops.  @Keesha, are you overwhelmed yet?
> 
> Ha ha.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2019)

When it comes to colors let the women pick.

Men see blue or green, women see turquoise.

Men see brown, women see mauve.


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 26, 2019)

We had granite at the cottage, then we had granite at a home we built.  Now, we still have granite in our condo.  However, we are moving next month & will have quartz.  It doesn't really matter to me but I will say this.  We had sinks mounted under the granite at the cottage & the town.  I always loved it.  Now, we have sink with the flange on top.  Don't like it.  Our next place will have under the quartz mounting &, this is real important for seniors, *RAISED TOILET SEATS.*


----------



## Lethe200 (Dec 26, 2019)

On the old Gardenweb forums (now Houzz) we discussed countertops constantly. And yes, there were reports of granite chipping and even fracturing. One of the biggest reasons for unhappy customers? *Bad installation.*

People get fixated on the look of the slab they've fallen in love with* and forget that the *quality of installation is much more important.* You want a company that will:

Template the counters properly so that multiple slabs will be patched together as smoothly as possible. I can't tell you how many photos I've seen of unhappy owners posting photos of the ugly seam where two slabs were joined smack in the middle of their new sink, complete with a fat line of ugly white silicon caulking. Seams in granite are NEVER invisible, and they are weak points for chipping.
Work with you so if you select a granite with "movement", that corners and seams will visually flow smoothly where the two slabs meet.
Many people extend their counters to make an eating counter (for those 'eat-in' kitchens). Granite is heavy; it requires very strong support. A bad company will skimp on the steel supports needed to prevent slippage or twisting.
Proper support is extremely important for an undermounted sink, regardless of material. It's unbelievable how some people posted photos of their sink actually crashing down into the cabinet because it wasn't supported properly. Not many, but *there should not be ANY.* Nobody with any sense would believe one could keep a sink undermounted just by running some caulking around the edge and "gluing" it to the countertop! But it's happened more than once - you see photos like that, you never forget them, believe me.
Reserve your slab(s) in storage until you need them. Yes, people have reported their slabs being "accidentally" sold to someone else while their kitchen project was backed up due to unforeseen issues.
* Every granite or marble slab is unique; therefore, if you need more than one slab, it can be difficult to find perfect matches where seams won't be visually intrusive.

Granite is hard - 6.7 on the Mohs scale - but not invulnerable. Drop a heavy skillet or pot and you'll risk chipping the stone. And of all the hundreds of granites sold, there are actually only a few "true" granites. Many of the more colorful and exotic "granites" are not granites at all; some are marble, some have an abundance of semi-precious minerals that are much softer than granite and therefore, prone to chipping and breakage.

For a while people on Gardenweb were in love with "blue granites" but granite in nature is not blue. Blue granites usually have a high percentage of sodalite, which is a beautiful semi-precious stone but is only about 5.5 on the Mohs scale.

You should note that there is no legal naming for granites. What one company calls "Brazilian Rainforest" might be called "Tropical Waves" by another.

Many slabs now sold are permeated with a factory-infused urethane coating. This avoids the whole "once a year (or month, depending on type) sealing and re-sealing" process.

Anyway, HTH! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

Wow. You members have given a lot of information. Most of which I hadn’t thought of. Clearly I have a lot of research to do but luckily I have time.

Mohs scale? Will definitely look that up. 
Yes. I’d be sooooo upset if I paid a large amount of money to have a granite counter installed only to have them screw up. It’s not the kind if item you can take back for a refund and I’m sure there are plenty of businesses that would take advantage of this.

Thank you all very much for your suggestions. This is extremely helpful .


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I found this comparison for Corian and Granite countertops.  @Keesha, are you overwhelmed yet?
> 
> https://www.architypes.net/countertops/granite/vs-corian/


You think? 
Yes! 
Great links Catlady. 
Thanks a bunch


----------



## bingo (Dec 26, 2019)

hope you find what you like...it's a  lot of work....
I always say....we shoulda  stayed in the cave!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Get an Ikea island and put it together yourself.  Really inexpensive.  I have one. It has one of those butcher board tops and two shelves.  Quite a space saver in a small kitchen like mine. And it looks good.


Is yours a free standing kitchen island that’s movable? Also do they come in other colours besides white. We are getting these grey kitchen cupboards. They look really nice and are affordable but the best thing is that they are super practical. The corner cupboard has a lazy Susan in it already.
Our builders grade cupboards had nothing. They didn’t even have any shelves in them


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 26, 2019)

I rent an apartment so nothing permanent. The island I have is on wheels. That is handy. You can push it out of the way when not using it. I'm not sure of other than white. But they seem paintable. Being a guy mix and not match is fine.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I rent an apartment so nothing permanent. The island I have is on wheels. That is handy. You can push it out of the way when not using it. I'm not sure of other than white. But they seem paintable. Being a guy mix and not match is fine.


Thanks Camper. I really like the idea of an island on wheels so I can move it where I need it. That’s a great idea. IKEA has come a long way and yes I can paint it.  Mind you white will match just fine I think. I’ll have to wing it and see.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I rent an apartment so nothing permanent. The island I have is on wheels. That is handy. You can push it out of the way when not using it. I'm not sure of other than white. But they seem paintable. Being a guy mix and not match is fine.


Wow, they're on the expensive side (for me).  The only one I really like is $500, second row and second item (Rimforsa).  Which one did you buy?

https://www.ikea.com/us/en/cat/kitchen-islands-carts-10471/


----------



## Keesha (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m liking these ones so far but they aren’t from IKEA.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 26, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m liking these ones so far but they aren’t from IKEA. View attachment 85886View attachment 85887


Links and $$$?  I like the white one.  Never mind, I found it.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 27, 2019)

Catlady said:


> You have a LOT of counter space, I like that.  My mother always said =  You never have enough counter space, never enough closets, and you must have at least TWO bathrooms (in case one is being used and you simply HAVE to go, LOL).


Your mother and mine gave very similar advice.  We absorbed a dining room into our kitchen and built a new dining room, which gave us a much  larger kitchen, and I'm all about long stretches of counter space.  My husband built the wooden shelf contraption shown in the photo.  It's usually stored in our garage, but it's a godsend during the holiday baking/cooking period.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m liking these ones so far but they aren’t from IKEA. View attachment 85886View attachment 85887


Yes, if you don't have space for a big island with storage cabinets  these are just great.  I've got a big old butcher block on wheels, and its really handy to roll out to chop on, too.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 27, 2019)

I have Corian. Great stuff. I would never go with granite because of its porosity and radioactive qualities. 

Also, a drop-in sink allows you to switch it out if you get in the mood for stainless over plastic, Corian, whatever. I have an integral, double sink, and I wish I didn't. I'd much prefer a single, stainless sink.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 27, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yes, if you don't have space for a big island with storage cabinets  these are just great.  I've got a big old butcher block on wheels, and its really handy to roll out to chop on, too.


I have a rolling, butcher block, unit. I added sides, to the top, and it's great. It's one of the few things I'll move with. It's from IKEA, I believe.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Amazon has some under Kitchen Islands


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Oh, I like those Corian counters, this below is the kind I would like the best, a little like your friend's I think =


Yes, you are right.  Notice the built in sink.  My sink is seamlessly built into the Corian.  That's something you can 
do with Corian that isn't available in any other countertop I think - no seams anywhere and you can choose a sink that's a seamless part of the countertop.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

I had Corian bathroom vanity tops - Corian is beautiful, rich and warm. Couldn't afford to do all the kitchen counters with it, but I just _had_ to have it somewhere back when we built.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

This type of built in sink/seamless installation Corian feature is a wonderful "designer one and its saved so much cleaning over the years, too.  Have had the Corian kitchen countertops for almost 20 years with no issues.  Just wipe clean.  And my countertops have certainly taken a beating over those work years  - here's an example of a built in sink:


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I have Corian. Great stuff. I would never go with granite because of its porosity and radioactive qualities.
> 
> Also, a drop-in sink allows you to switch it out if you get in the mood for stainless over plastic, Corian, whatever. I have an integral, double sink, and I wish I didn't. I'd much prefer a single, stainless sink.


Funny, I had a single stainless sink and went back to the "double sinks"...lol.  Depends on your usage preferences.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah. Many who tout the wonders of the integral sink (built into the counter) are obviously pleased with it. I want a single sink, so my integral, double sink keeps me from ever having one in my present home kitchen. I'll be sure that my next house has a drop in sink, and no granite, anywhere.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I had Corian bathroom vanity tops - Corian is beautiful, rich and warm. Couldn't afford to do all the kitchen counters with it, but I just had to have it somewhere back when we built.


You know Rad, that "warm" comment is shared often when speaking of Corian.  People that come to the house for the first time sometimes ask about the  countertops, place their hands on them and then comment, "so warm".  Like that so much about Corian.  Never cared for the cold feeling stone or engineered stone tops. Corian... its like it belongs there...lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

Liberty said:


> This type of built in sink/seamless installation Corian feature is a wonderful "designer one and its saved so much cleaning over the years, too.  Have had the Corian kitchen countertops for almost 20 years with no issues.  Just wipe clean.  And my countertops have certainly taken a beating over those work years  - here's an example of a built in sink:
> 
> View attachment 85946


Yes, my built in Corian bathroom sinks were nice. Deep basins; less splash-over.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Yes, my built in Corian bathroom sinks were nice. Deep basins; less splash-over.


Originally, I didn't even realize the sinks were "free" and would be a seamless built in version. To give you an idea of how much costs have increased, our kitchen is 16 ft x 24 ft... we had Corain installed around 3 sides plus the 4 ft x 7 ft big center island and it cost us 8 grand.  Wonder what that would cost today!  Here's a pic of the sink:


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 27, 2019)

You really don't need a double sink if you have a dishwasher.

Without a dishwasher it's an essential


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

@Liberty

Beautiful. I was just reading they come with backsplash- all in one piece, cove moulded- no dirt or moisture build up.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 27, 2019)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Liberty
> 
> Beautiful. I was just reading they come with backsplash- all in one piece, cove moulded- no dirt or moisture build up.


Never had any trouble what so ever with any buildup - its a flat solid surface -just  wipe to clean the surface.  Once in a while I'd use a Clorax wipe on it. You can get a matt surface  or various grade of shiny finish.  If you don't like the finish you choose, they'll come back out and change it.  Mine's pretty shiny.  Not that it matters...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You really don't need a double sink if you have a dishwasher.
> 
> Without a dishwasher it's an essential


I need a double sink and I do have a dishwasher.  Keep stuff out of the drains - have two sides to keep stuff separate.  I'm picky about cleaning up before placing into the dishwasher. Long story, has to do with my profession and the house.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 27, 2019)

I hate double sinks because I never use the side that doesn't have my disposal in it. Then, the unused side gets slimy gunk built up in it, like a sci-fi flick!   Cleaning it is a disgusting hassle. I love my RV single sink. That's what I'll have in my new house.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I hate double sinks because I never use the side that doesn't have my disposal in it. Then, the unused side gets slimy gunk built up in it, like a sci-fi flick!   Cleaning it is a disgusting hassle. I love my RV single sink. That's what I'll have in my new house.


Yep, like I said, its a personal usage choice.  I got rid of our disposal.  Use the racoons instead...lol.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 27, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I need a double sink and I do have a dishwasher.  Keep stuff out of the drains - have two sides to keep stuff separate.  I'm picky about cleaning up before placing into the dishwasher. Long story, has to do with my profession and the house.


I know a lot of people think that using a sink saves stuff going into the drains but it still goes there. Everyone just scrapes the bulk of the food into the garbage bag.
Now with the dishwasher, there is a food chopper that grinds the stuff up and all you have to do is clean the filter occassionaly which also helps keep the stuff out of the drains.
I find that if I soak the dishes they come out cleaner.  I just rinse them in hot water and air dry them.  But I hate it.  It seems like I am doing dishes all day long.
With a dishwasher at least they are out of sight.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2019)

You guys totally rock. 

I hadn’t even considered Corian but it looks really nice and more affordable than natural rock. Thanks so much. I’m so glad I started a thread for this.
I hadn’t  considered all the options available and  there certainly are plenty


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I know a lot of people think that using a sink saves stuff going into the drains but it still goes there. Everyone just scrapes the bulk of the food into the garbage bag.
> Now with the dishwasher, there is a food chopper that grinds the stuff up and all you have to do is clean the filter occassionaly which also helps keep the stuff out of the drains.
> I find that if I soak the dishes they come out cleaner.  I just rinse them in hot water and air dry them.  But I hate it.  It seems like I am doing dishes all day long.
> With a dishwasher at least they are out of sight.


Don’t you have a jet spray water attachment that you can use to spray rinse them before putting them in the dishwasher. From what you wrote it seems like you are practically hand washing your dishes before the dishwasher cleans them. 
I wouldn’t like that either.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 27, 2019)

Never used a dishwasher, never will. Always have had them, but I use them for secure storage of flours, nuts, beans, etc. I disconnect and cap the hoses.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I know a lot of people think that using a sink saves stuff going into the drains but it still goes there. Everyone just scrapes the bulk of the food into the garbage bag.
> Now with the dishwasher, there is a food chopper that grinds the stuff up and all you have to do is clean the filter occassionaly which also helps keep the stuff out of the drains.
> I find that if I soak the dishes they come out cleaner.  I just rinse them in hot water and air dry them.  But I hate it.  It seems like I am doing dishes all day long.
> With a dishwasher at least they are out of sight.


Not so with us.  We have a very fine mesh screen that keeps things out of the drain.  We just disconnected the garbage disposal because we didn't need it. Used to have it hooked up both downstairs and in the apt. kitchen upstairs.  We wipe gums (I used a lot of gums for vegan and low carb food formulation) and any fats off food plates. Remnants go to the outside critters.  Its worked well for us.  The dishwasher does a great job.

and any fats off of food plates before putting them in the dishwasher.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 27, 2019)

I have a  dishwasher, the builder gave me no other option, in 15 years only used it twice.  I wash my dishes by hand once a day, hot water for washing and cold water for rinsing.  I pre-soak really dirty dishes or pots.   I re-use the rinse water for my outdoor plants, which I could not do using the machine.  I find washing dishes therapeutic.  And I save water and electric.

I used to have a garbage disposal, hardly ever used it, then I had it removed.  I very seldom throw food out, and the veggie scraps are biodegradable at the trash dump.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You guys totally rock.
> 
> I hadn’t even considered Corian but it looks really nice and more affordable than natural rock. Thanks so much. I’m so glad I started a thread for this.
> I hadn’t  considered all the options available and  there certainly are plenty


 Let us know what you decide Keesha...yes, its always good to have a sounding board and to  hear from those who have chosen and used the products you may be considering.  Think if you use a reputable Corian installer (should you choose it), you will be very satisfied both now and years down the road!


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 27, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I have a  dishwasher, the builder gave me no other option, in 15 years only used it twice.  I wash my dishes by hand once a day, hot water for washing and cold water for rinsing.  I pre-soak really dirty dishes or pots.   I re-use the rinse water for my outdoor plants, which I could not do using the machine.  I find washing dishes therapeutic.  And I save water and electric.
> 
> I used to have a garbage disposal, hardly ever used it, then I had it removed.  I very seldom throw food out, and the veggie scraps are biodegradable at the trash dump.


I would kill for a dishwasher. Manual or automatic. It's debatable if you save water doing dishes by hand.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Don’t you have a jet spray water attachment that you can use to spray rinse them before putting them in the dishwasher. From what you wrote it seems like you are practically hand washing your dishes before the dishwasher cleans them.
> I wouldn’t like that either.


I don't have a dishwasher even one that I could kiss.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I would kill for a dishwasher. Manual or automatic. It's debatable if you save water doing dishes by hand.


I save water by using the rinse water for the plants, it doesn't get wasted down the drain.  Otherwise I would have to use regular water to water some of them.  I also save on electricity to run the darn machine.  I use two of those sink size plastic containers, one for the soapy water and the other for rinsing, so maybe I use the same amount of water as the machine?   BUT, I still save the rinse water.  Don't they sell portable dish washers?  I don't know, I never looked.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Don't they sell portable dish washers?  I don't know, I never looked.


We had a portable dishwasher back in the mid 70’s


----------



## Catlady (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow, I had NO idea they were that expensive!  Here are portable dishwashers at Lowe's

https://www.lowes.com/pl/Portable-dishwashers-Dishwashers-Appliances/4294857923


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2019)

They  are about $800 Canadian or $600 US
That’s not so bad.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 27, 2019)

Keesha said:


> They  are about $800 Canadian or $600 US
> That’s not so bad.


It's a lot of money if you rent an apartment and that does not include installation. The landlords don't like them except on the main floor. Subject to leakage.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It's a lot of money if you rent an apartment and that does not include installation. The landlords don't like them except on the main floor. Subject to leakage.


Yes it’s a lot of money but it’s a portable so requires no installation. I don’t suppose the landlords do like them much. They could be a liability.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 27, 2019)

Our plumbing was done today and the cement board is down.

The kitchen vent was moved and tomorrow we are adding two new electrical outlets..

I’m more of the helper at this point.

The walls certainly will need fixing and painting.
This is a lot of work.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 28, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Our plumbing was done today and the cement board is down.
> 
> The kitchen vent was moved and tomorrow we are adding to new electrical outlets..
> 
> ...


Yes, don't think many people realize how much work it is to remodel or build.  When we built this big house, it took 3 years.  We had a couple of hired workers, but hub and mom and I did most of it - the workers did fiberglass plastering, outside and inside high ceiling painting and so forth.  Roof and slab was hired out. Sometimes I look back and don't know how we did it...7 days a week, work all day, hub would come home and work till 10 or 11 at night.  But you know, we actually enjoyed ourselves.  My mom was a hoot!  Livin' the dream I guess.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Yes, don't think many people realize how much work it is to remodel or build.  When we built this big house, it took 3 years.  We had a couple of hired workers, but hub and mom and I did most of it - the workers did fiberglass plastering, outside and inside high ceiling painting and so forth.  Roof and slab was hired out. Sometimes I look back and don't know how we did it...7 days a week, work all day, hub would come home and work till 10 or 11 at night.  But you know, we actually enjoyed ourselves.  My mom was a hoot!  Livin' the dream I guess.


We didn’t build our house but had it built for us and watched the entire process. Five years ago we had to rebuilt about 1/2 our back wall due to my husband attaching a deck without flashing and because the vapour barrier was put on backwards which rotted most of the wall. We had to brace up the top floor with  jack  posts  while we worked. We replaced the wall, joists, partial subfloor, patio door, back door all windows. It was a huge job.

My husband also helped my father turn their cottage their permanent house. He stayed up there all summer in 1993 helping them.

The fact that my mans such a handy man I find very attractive . Besides which I dislike relying on contractors and would rather trust ourselves. It’s a real learning experience even being a seasoned woodworker. There’s so much to learn but it’s interesting stuff.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 28, 2019)

This thread is a great example of why Baskin & Robbins offers 31 flavors of ice cream.  To each his own.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

StarSong said:


> This thread is a great example of why Baskin & Robbins offers 31 flavors of ice cream.  To each his own.


This thread is great. I really had my mind & heart set  on granite since I’m a baker /  cookie maker and that granite would be so perfect to roll on. The fact that it’s cold is a plus to me.

What really surprised me was the look of some other types of materials like Corian. An under the counter sink is possible and looks fabulous but best of all , the money that I save on the countertop I can put towards a propane range with fancy exhaust  hood. Of course my man is already whining about needing to cut another hole through our roof.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 28, 2019)

Keesha said:


> This thread is great. I really had my mind & heart set  on granite since I’m a baker /  cookie maker and that granite would be so perfect to roll on. The fact that it’s cold is a plus to me.
> 
> What really surprised me was the look of some other types of materials like Corian. An under the counter sink is possible and looks fabulous but best of all , the money that I save on the countertop I can put towards a propane range with fancy *exhaust  hood*. Of course my man is already whining about needing to cut another hole through our roof.


I have an exhaust hood over my electric range and never use it.  It came with the house.   At another house I used the exhaust while the elements were on and it started a fire.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I have an exhaust hood over my electric range and never use it.  It came with the house.   At another house I used the exhaust while the elements were on and it started a fire.


Then it wasn’t working right. 
The reason why I’m getting new kitchen cupboards is because my husband set the kitchen on fire. How do I say this kindly? When he cooks things there’s a lot of smoke. We NEED a vent.

With having chronic sinus problems, fresh air is a must.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 29, 2019)

Keesha said:


> This thread is great. I really had my mind & heart set  on granite since I’m a baker /  cookie maker and that granite would be so perfect to roll on. The fact that it’s cold is a plus to me.
> 
> What really surprised me was the look of some other types of materials like Corian. An under the counter sink is possible and looks fabulous but best of all , the money that I save on the countertop I can put towards a propane range with fancy exhaust  hood. Of course my man is already whining about needing to cut another hole through our roof.


I roll out dough on our Corian countertop all the time. By the way, the patent has expired on Corian so it should be less expensive these days.  Why does hub want to "cut another hole" through your roof?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 29, 2019)

Liberty said:


> I roll out dough on our Corian countertop all the time. By the way, the patent has expired on Corian so it should be less expensive these days.  Why does hub want to "cut another hole" through your roof?


Oh! This is good to know. I just found a place that specializes in natural rock at discount prices so I’m still undecided.

Right now our vent is the bottom of a microwave which is above our stove. It’s vented through the top cupboard which goes into our bathroom wall then out to the outside wall.

If we get one of those big vents like these then it would be more practical to make the outlet go straight up through the roof instead of needed to take down our bathroom wall tiles to do it.

My man doesn’t want to redo all the bathroom tiles again, ....... but they are old.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 29, 2019)

Oh, I see why.


Keesha said:


> Oh! This is good to know. I just found a place that specializes in natural rock at discount prices so I’m still undecided.
> 
> Right now our vent is the bottom of a microwave which is above our stove. It’s vented through the top cupboard which goes into our bathroom wall then out to the outside wall.
> 
> ...


Keep us posted, gal.  The continuing kitchen remodel saga, huh!


----------



## fatdad88 (Jan 20, 2020)

I can say one most banal thing: repair can turn into the most difficult test for the family when you are deprived of the most necessary basic things for the everyday comfortable life of all people in the family. This would be with us if we did not use the Groysman Remodeling Company kitchen and bathroom remodeling services in San Diego and California. These guys are real gold. Firstly, we immediately learned about the variety of kitchen worktops that they had, which turned out to be very important for my wife - she loves cooking for our entire family and spends a lot of time in the kitchen with very experiments in the style of Gordon. Ramsey. We discussed the price, which, by the way, as promised in the future, is devoid of additional margins. Design and dimensions of kitchen cabinets, redevelopment of floors, lighting schemes, fittings for sinks and faucets, materials for walls. We naturally wanted our children and grandchildren to also spend time with us and bring guests. So it was necessary to make everything a new, stylish and comfortable place for all members of our large family. Ours remodel company, coped with this task easily, having discussed with us all the details of our life in the house during the repair, and did not break his promise. In general, the repair is not so scary.


----------



## StarSong (Jan 20, 2020)

fatdad88 said:


> I can say one most banal thing: repair can turn into the most difficult test for the family when you are deprived of the most necessary basic things for the everyday comfortable life of all people in the family. This would be with us if we did not use the Groysman Remodeling Company kitchen and bathroom remodeling services in San Diego and California. These guys are real gold. Firstly, we immediately learned about the variety of kitchen worktops that they had, which turned out to be very important for my wife - she loves cooking for our entire family and spends a lot of time in the kitchen with very experiments in the style of Gordon. Ramsey. We discussed the price, which, by the way, as promised in the future, is devoid of additional margins. Design and dimensions of kitchen cabinets, redevelopment of floors, lighting schemes, fittings for sinks and faucets, materials for walls. We naturally wanted our children and grandchildren to also spend time with us and bring guests. So it was necessary to make everything a new, stylish and comfortable place for all members of our large family. Ours remodel company, coped with this task easily, having discussed with us all the details of our life in the house during the repair, and did not break his promise. In general, the repair is not so scary.


Glad it worked out for you.  In your story, you failed to mention what kind of countertops you chose.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 16, 2020)

_>>I have an exhaust hood over my electric range and never use it. It came with the house. At another house I used the exhaust while the elements were on and it started a fire. >>_

I think it's likely caused by not cleaning the grease screens in the exhaust. No matter what kind of exhaust fan it is, those screens MUST be periodically cleaned of old grease. That's why better quality, newer fans have screens (or the "squirrel cage" equivalents) that can be put into the DW for thorough cleaning.


----------



## jujube (Feb 16, 2020)

We're going to re-do the kitchen counters sometime this year, too, and the war is raging at our house.  He wants formica, I want quartz.  He wants completely new cabinets, I just want to paint them.  We both want new appliances......but what finish? We also can't agree on the floor; I like the tile that's in there now; he doesn't.  I can somehow see us hobbling around the kitchen 20 years from now and still arguing about it, but we won't be able to hear each other or see what we're arguing about.

We have Corian counters in the RV and they have held up very well for ten years.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 17, 2020)

Whatever you decide on make sure you take a close up picture of your choice and then compare it to the material they bring for installation and check the pic against the material. There are a lot of look a likes so be sure you get what you chose.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 17, 2020)

I have had granite in my kitchen for nearly 15 years.   It receives no special treatment whatsoever and still looks like the day it was installed.   There is nothing to compare with cold stone for rolling out pastry, if that's a consideration.  Just pick what you love and enjoy it.


----------



## Liberty (Feb 17, 2020)

jujube said:


> We're going to re-do the kitchen counters sometime this year, too, and the war is raging at our house.  He wants formica, I want quartz.  He wants completely new cabinets, I just want to paint them.  We both want new appliances......but what finish? We also can't agree on the floor; I like the tile that's in there now; he doesn't.  I can somehow see us hobbling around the kitchen 20 years from now and still arguing about it, but we won't be able to hear each other or see what we're arguing about.
> 
> We have Corian counters in the RV and they have held up very well for ten years.


Love Corian...its a solid surface and therefore impervious to bacterial issues.  I've had it for years and have made thousands of pies and cookies on the big center island that's Corian.  I'd put it in again in a minute.  No granite for me.  We were in the food biz and know the ropes...lol.


----------



## StarSong (Feb 18, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I have had granite in my kitchen for nearly 15 years.   It receives no special treatment whatsoever and still looks like the day it was installed.   There is nothing to compare with cold stone for rolling out pastry, if that's a consideration.  Just pick what you love and enjoy it.


Totally agree.  I love my granite counters.


----------

